# R9 5950x + Artic Freezer 2 360 (80 Grad?)



## Todesklinge (12. April 2021)

Hallo zusammen!

CPU: AMD R9 5950x
Mainboard: MSI MEG ACE
AiO: Artic Freezer 2 360
Gehäuse: BeQuiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev2
Lüfter: 7x 140mm Bequiet SilentWings 3 high speed PWM.


Der Artic Freezer Block ist oberhalb des Mainboards montiert und die Lüft ziehen die Luft (pull) durch den Radiator.
Leider ist direkt dahinter die Abdeckung, welche sehr dicht darauf anliegt. Vermutlich ist dort der Hitzestau.
Leider passt der Radiator nicht in den dafür vorgesehenen Bereich unterhalb des Deckels (Radiator ist zu dick).

Auf der Oberseite des Gehäuses befindet sich auch die Ladestation (Whireless) für mein Smartphone welches ich täglich benutze, also müsste ich den Deckel oben entsprechend absägen (Innenteil heraus trennen), was dazu führt das der Gehäusedeckel dauerhaft beschädigt wird.
Falls da jemand einen Vorschlag hat, bitte melden, danke 

Ich wollte meine CPU undervolten, um die Leistung ein wenig zu erhöhen und die Temerpatur der CPU zu reduzieren.
Aktuell beläuft sich diese auf ca. 80-82 Grad nach ca. 10 Minuten Dauerbetrieb.
Ich brauche die CPU für diverse rechenintensive Anwendungen, daher sollte diese im Dauerbetrieb stabil und leistungsstark bleiben! (Sehr wichtig!!!!)

3,4ghz (stock) = ca. 77 Grad (R23: 24.345 Punkte)
4,2ghz = ca. 81 Grad (R23: 27.674)
4,4ghz = ca. 82 Grad (R23: 29.289)

Spannung habe ich von standard (auto) 1,45 auf 1,125v reduziert. Das klappt wunderbar und würde ich gerne beibehalten.
Leider geht mit 1,125v kein Auto Clock modus mehr (stürzt ab).

Weniger Stromverbrauch wäre auch gut, leider ist mein Experiment irgendwie in die andere Richtung gelaufen, ich hatte mir eigentlich etwas anderes erwartet, dadurch das die Spannung reduziert wird.

PS: Ich befürchte das wenn die GPU (ich hoffe bald auf eine 3090) dazu noch rechnet, würde die CPU Temperatur drastisch nach oben schießen = Performanceverlust durch Hitze.
Im R23 ist die GPU inaktiv, weshalb die Temperaturen mir aktuell sorgen bereiten.

Kann mir da jemand helfen wie ich meine CPU kühler, schneller und stromsparender hinbekomme?
Danke für eure Infos!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birdy84 (12. April 2021)

Die CPU Temp ist aber normal und zu erwarten: https://www.pcgameshardware.de/AMD-...3-Temperaturen-vom-Design-vorgesehen-1361832/


----------



## Todesklinge (12. April 2021)

Upsi ich habe die Bilder vergessen.
Kommt sofort.


----------



## chill_eule (12. April 2021)

Also 80°C+ bei einem 16-Kerner im allcore-dauerlast-Betrieb sind erstmal ziemlich normal.

"Pull"-Betrieb beim Radiator ist natürlich auch nicht das allergeilste + das Gehäuse hat genau so auch keinen mega-guten Airflow (vor allem im Deckel mit den paar Schlitzen da), weil vorn und oben halt alles ziemlich _zu_ ist 

Niedrigere CPU Temperatur dürftest du erreichen, wenn der Radiator in der Front sitzt und dann auch ganz normal die Luft "pusht" und somit Frischluft von außen zieht.

Da hätte dann auch die Abwärme einer RTX 3090 keinen Einfluß mehr, und du müsstest nur oben/hinten für genug Abzug der warmen Luft sorgen mit 2-3x 140mm Lüftern.

Zum Thema Effizienz usw. bei der CPU:
Einfach den "ECO-Mode" im UEFI aktivieren und fertig 
Da brauchst du dir dann eigentlich keine weiteren Gedanken mehr machen, was Multiplikator, Spannungen, etc. angeht (sofern du nicht auf die letzten 1-2% mehr performance aus bist) 
@Incredible Alk könnte da sicher noch einiges zu beitragen, wenn er Lust und Zeit hat.


----------



## MaW85 (12. April 2021)

Wie bekommst du 7x 140mm  Lüfter und 3x120mm Lüfter von einen 360er radiator in das Gehäuse?

Radiator lieber mit Push betreiben,  so bekommst du den warmen Radiator weiter nach oben.


----------



## Todesklinge (12. April 2021)

MaW85 schrieb:


> Wie bekommst du 7x 140mm  Lüfter und 3x120mm Lüfter von einen 360er radiator in das Gehäuse?
> 
> Radiator lieber mit Push betreiben,  so bekommst du den warmen Radiator weiter nach oben.


Sind 4x 140mm und 3x120mm.
Habe ich falsch geschrieben.

Push wäre mir auch lieber, dann müsste ich oben den Gehäusedeckel aufschneiden.

Den Radiator kann ich vorne leider nicht einbauen da die CPU oberhalb des 0 Punktes liegt.


----------



## MaW85 (12. April 2021)

Todesklinge schrieb:


> Push wäre mir auch lieber, dann müsste ich oben den Gehäusedeckel aufschneiden.



Verstehe ich jetzt nicht so ganz? 
Hast du die Lüfter aktuell also oben drin im Deckel, also oberhalt der Halterung? 
Bild Bitte?


----------



## Todesklinge (12. April 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Radiator passt oben nicht rein und ich hätte oben lieber 3x 140mm anstatt der 120mm (weil die Schraubenbohrung es nicht anders zulässt)


----------



## claster17 (12. April 2021)

Genau so soll man es eben nicht einbauen. Radiator und Lüfter müssen im Chassis montiert werden. Dafür muss aber das Board auf die unterste Position.

Ich kann dir zusätzlich diese Modifikation empfehlen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaW85 (12. April 2021)

Ah Ok, hast du schon mal mit demontierten Deckel die Temperaturen verglichen? 
Weil ohne Deckel wäre das Optimalste vom Airflow, mit Deckel könnte echt nicht optimal sein.


----------



## chill_eule (12. April 2021)

Todesklinge schrieb:


> da die CPU oberhalb des 0 Punktes liegt


Hä? 

Was soll denn das bedeuten? 

Die CPU liegt doch quasi immer ungefähr am gleichen Platz dank ATX-Standard


----------



## Todesklinge (12. April 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Hä?
> 
> Was soll denn das bedeuten?
> 
> Die CPU liegt doch quasi immer ungefähr am gleichen Platz dank ATX-Standard


Die CPU ist der 0 Punkt. Nach deinem Vorschlag wäre der Radiator unten (es kann sich Luft in der Pumpe ansammeln).
Aktuell liegt der Radiator oberhalb des 0 Punktes (der CPU).
Laut GamersNexus sollte man den Radiator weder unten noch seitlich (ausgenommen die CPU liegt darunter) anbringen.
Werde oben und vorne Luftlöcher bohren, dann dürfte es etwas besser sein.


----------



## Todesklinge (14. April 2021)

Frage nebenbei:

Habe mir das Dark Power Pro 12 1500w Netzteil bestellt. Könnte ich damit 2x Asus Strix 3090 OC + rest zuverlässig betreiben?
Falls eine 3090 nicht ausreicht.


----------



## Belzebub13 (14. April 2021)

Wenn du den Radiator vorne einbaust mit den Anschlüssen oben liegt dieser auch über der CPU.
Sogar Anschlüsse unten wäre theoretisch möglich, wobei hier wohl die Schläuche zu kurz sind.
Es muss nicht der gesamte Radiator über der CPU liegen, es reicht aus wenn ein Teil davon darüber liegt.


----------



## Todesklinge (15. April 2021)

Belzebub13 schrieb:


> Wenn du den Radiator vorne einbaust mit den Anschlüssen oben liegt dieser auch über der CPU.
> Sogar Anschlüsse unten wäre theoretisch möglich, wobei hier wohl die Schläuche zu kurz sind.
> Es muss nicht der gesamte Radiator über der CPU liegen, es reicht aus wenn ein Teil davon darüber liegt.


Sammelt sich da nicht die Luft am obersten Teil/Bereich?


----------



## Belzebub13 (15. April 2021)

Ja schon, aber eben das soll es doch ?
Ziel ist es ja nur, dass die Luft nicht zur Pumpe gelangt und im Radiator bleibt.

Wenn du den Radiator oben einbaust, sammelt sich ja auch in dem Radiator die Luft im oberen Teil des Radiators.
Ich meine Garmer Nexus hat das bestimmt auch so erklärt. Außerdem ist es insgesamt besser wenn die GPU (diese kannste evtl noch mit frischer Luft von unten versorgen) mit leicht vorgewärmter Luft arbeiten muss, als wenn die AIO mit warmer Luft von der 3090 arbeiten soll.

Edit:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BbGomv195sk:1196

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


oder hier:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DKwA7ygTJn0:303

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ideal ist es wenn die Anschlüsse des Radiators unten sind, ansonsten könnte ein leichtes Aquarium Geräusch zu hören sein. In beiden Fällen gelangt allerdings keine Luft in die Pumpe.


----------



## Todesklinge (15. April 2021)

Genau das meine ich damit.


----------



## Todesklinge (16. April 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr ärgerlich!
Der PC schaltet jetzt sofort ab da die CPU überhitzt, weil kein Wasser in der Pumpe ist 

Den Radiator vorne einbauen bringt nichts, ausser das der PC nicht mehr funktioniert.
Habe den PC um 180 Grad gedreht und somit auf den Kopf gestellt. Seltsam jetzt ist alles 10 Grad Kühler, auch im Benchmark statt 80 Grad, nun 70 unter Last.

Sieht natürlich sau blöd aus, aber es funktioniert. Leider kann ich mein Handy nicht mehr an der QI Ladestation aufladen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mache ich jetzt?
Wenn ich den Radiator wieder oben einbaue habe ich wieder das ganze Geschiss mit der Kühlung und dem Platzproblem.


----------



## MilesHD (25. Mai 2021)

zu deinem letzten Bild, du kannst es genau so bauen, das Dark Base 900 Pro lässt sich Inventiert Verbauen, also quasi genau so wie es jetzt ist nur mit Richtiger ausrichtung Füße auf dem Boden.


----------

